# Grizzly H3051 Riser Block Kit (for G0555) but also fits Ridgid BS1400



## daves1

David, thanks for the review. I have the Grizzly G0555 and have been considering buying the riser kit. I think I'll do it today.


----------



## willd

Great money saving review for Ridged users. I don't know if I will try the installation by my self sound like it could be a little scary as I'm not that good at juggling. Thanks


----------



## Arminius

My experience was about the same, it took me longer to get the riser block painted (enamel black in my case) than it did to install. I also did the installation alone. That said, I would recommend an assistant, it would make the process fairly casual. I could hold the top half of the saw stable with one arm, but I am also above average size. With a helper, you'd be done the whole process before a friend could finish a beer.

The blade is somewhat useful, but I intended from the start to to install a better quality one for 90%+ of my usage, I had not actually noticed it shipped with one.


----------



## northwoodsman

I purchased the same kit for my BS14000. I purchased the white one for the Polar Bear series Grizzly because it was $10.00 cheaper for the exact same parts. Only the color was different. It took about 20 seconds to spray pant and under 5 mnutes to install. No brainer!


----------



## ChunkyC

I'm jealous! I just spent $140 for the riser kit for my Delta and it doesn't come with a blade. Or at least I don't think it did. I'm waiting on a friend to stop by sometime today and help with the installation of mine.

I like the orange enamel paint. Nice work!

c


----------



## neetodude

Thank you so much for this review. I have been thinking of buying a riser for my Ridgid bandsaw. I think I'll go for the Grizzly. I know the stock blade size is 93.5 inches what is the blade length with the riser added?


----------



## Arminius

Matthew,

I installed the Highland Hardware 1/2 inch Wood Slicer 105" and it fit perfectly. Strong recommendation for the blade too, which I chose on the strength of several reviews. I am fairly sure the Grizzly blade that ships with it is also a 105".


----------



## rldunlap

I wonder if it would fit my mid 50's Delta?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Yes, 105" is correct if you add the 6" riser. The blade I have ordered is an Olson All Pro 5/8" 3 TPI hook . The link belts I have ordered are the Accu-links that are found at good old Harbor Freight at the best price. I'm getting two so I can get the jointer planer swapped at the same time.

@Richard Dunlap, Not sure but I bet grizzly customer service or technical would know.


----------



## Sarit

I used a chain hoist to suspend my bandsaw for easy installation. Its difficult to hold that top with one hand since its wants to fall over. I too used the polar bear series extender.


----------



## dbhost

Just FWIW, I did the riser block on my HF bandsaw solo. I didn't need a chain hoist or anything like that. But then again, it would have made things much easier with a second guy there. I would not recommend my method and wouldn't do it the same way a second time…

Just wondering, you guys with the Ridgid gray frame / orange trim saws… Do any of you try to match the frame color? I see a LOT of green risers (left it the Grizz color) and a few Orange like the OP… But never one where it seemed the riser was painted to look like Ridgid shipped it for this saw…


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

After loading, unloading and assembling the table saw, the jointer planer, and then the drill press by myself, the weight of the head of the bandsaw was girly man territory in comparison. The head of the jointer planer was a bad boy. Moving the entire jointer planer from one room to the other was about all I could do. I would not recommend any of this to someone that is any combination of short, weak, injured, prone to injury, or have any Murphy in your family tree. ;=)

On the color, the orange I already had. If you mean paint it grey/silver like the rest of the riser ? yeah, that would be good, too. Just anything but green. ;=)


----------



## Ken90712

Sweet review, I'll be ordering this week. I have the Grizzly 14 inch extreme as well The only reason I haven't ordered it was I bought 3 timber wolfe blades and was waiting for them to wear out. Man they lasted longer then i thought they would. Good idea on buying the polar riser to save 10 bucks.


----------



## NormG

Cudo's to all. Different ways to get to the same result and everyone kept all their fingers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like you are a mill now ;-))


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Topa, Well, they say the first mill is the hardest. ;=)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, after the frist, it ain't no big deal ;-))


----------



## bigbullets

I just put my riser block on this weekend and had some tensioning issues at first but once that was resolved it cut fine but tried to cut a maple log that was 6 inches and the blade keep tracking to the outside and the blade got stuck, ruined my blade. Could it be the cheap blade that comes with the grizzly kit?, why do they do this?


----------



## Clouseau

Have have modified the Grizzly H3051 riser block to fit a few Delta 14" bandsaws. It required drilling new holes for the locating pins, opening up the hole in the left guard, drilling one new hole or filing the right guard, and depending on your Delta saw may require a couple spacers made out of copper tubing and/or a coupling. Not a difficult job if you have a drill press. I use blades from Saw Blades Express.


----------

